# How "bout a Good Laugh!



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2020)

My youngest grandson (11) is an aspiring basketball player so he was quizzing me about playing basketball in high school.  We dug out this old black and white of me - about 50 years and 100 pounds ago!  Good looking kid - wonder what happened?

Ya'll be nice . . .


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like Jerry West!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2020)

About the only thing Jerry West and I had in common was we grew up in the same state!  He was down there in Cabin Creek - I was up there in Punkin Center!  He was one of the greats!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice wrist bands


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 17, 2020)

I forgot he was from up there. So is saban?


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2020)

And don't forget Barney Fife!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> Nice wrist bands



 Yep - they came with the uniform!  We also got the Converse All-Star Chuck Taylors too.  Coach let us keep the shoes after each season.  Only kids in school with Chuck Taylors on were basketball players!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 17, 2020)

wvdawg said:


> Yep - they came with the uniform!  We also got the Converse All-Star Chuck Taylors too.  Coach let us keep the shoes after each season.  Only kids in school with Chuck Taylors on were basketball players!


I was a Pete Maravich fan , had the shaggy hair with the head band and socks scrunched down around My ankles. Nick name on my jersey was hotdog cause I dribbled behind my back a lot like Pete.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2020)

Pistol Pete was one of my favorites too!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 17, 2020)

Man, I bet you averaged 40 points a game!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, I bet you averaged 40 points a game!



You got one of the digits correct!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 17, 2020)

wvdawg said:


> You got one of the digits correct!


No need to tell me which one.


----------



## carver (Jul 18, 2020)

Dang Dennis,deadly virus,...now this


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dang man,,,,a good stiff wind would blow you away,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 18, 2020)

carver said:


> Dang Dennis,deadly virus,...now this



Just trying to get your mind off that virus stuff - hope this don't stick in your head too long Jerry!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 18, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Dang man,,,,a good stiff wind would blow you away,,,,? ? ? ?



Weren't enough surface area there for the wind to catch hold!  I was a skinny dude growing up - but I overcame that issue!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2020)

wvdawg said:


> Weren't enough surface area there for the wind to catch hold!  I was a skinny dude growing up - but I overcame that issue!


? ? ? ?


----------



## greg j (Jul 18, 2020)

Man you gots  hairy legs


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 18, 2020)

greg j said:


> Man you gots  hairy legs



The ladies seem to like that!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2020)

wvdawg said:


> The ladies seem to like that!



I was thinkin the same thing but more over kind of wondered ya got that much hair on your head still???


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2020)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I was thinkin the same thing but more over kind of wondered ya got that much hair on your head still???




Yep!  Still have the hair Mike - it is just a bit lighter in color now!


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 4, 2020)

Like it,

Been made fun of all my life for being skinny and hairy.

Here we are at 50 and i still got my hair. I dont need a belt or suspenders to hold my pants up either. Who's laughing now!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2020)

Still have all the hair, but I do enjoy a little stretch in the waistbands!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2020)

Bet Wvbro can still chunk the rock !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet Wvbro can still chunk the rock !!!



Yep - still chunk it pretty well - just can't chase after it as fast!


----------

